# Anemone and soft corals



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

How hardy are they? i bought some more Live rock today, have to cure this one thou, its only been in the LFS tank for about 2 weeks. but it had anemones on it, looked like some kind of disc kind, he kinda was rough handling the rock and the anemones got a bit ruffled and still are, will they recover? also i out of the holes started popping out soft corals, how hardy are they anyway? not quite shure what kind they are.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

wierd, my coral stuff seems to be moving, they are kinda skin-colored, they have tons of small branches like polyps but they seem to be slowly slowly crawling they actually almost look a bit slug-like?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i think the thing in the pic is a nudibranch or something like that, a pest for reef tank owners. they eat corals. as for the anenomiies, theyre probabally astistpia(sp) they are also pests, they are little circles with small tentacles around the outside edge.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

i think so too, soft corals can move ( like xenia.spp ) but let's say 1" per week just to adjust them self better to light and food source.. They do not wonder over the rocks, these are probably nudibranches, seeking food...
do they look like this?

http://vieoceane.free.fr/runseaslug/a_phes...lanobrachia.htm

can you take good pic of those anemones?
do they look like this?










or more like that










pic one aiptasias spreading trough my aquarium and on the pic two mayano doing same.. Mayano anemones are those bubble tips on pic 2.. they are all pests and you should deal with them...How ever it could be some button polyp that trying to form colony









nice macro pic. would help us identify it..


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

ill try to get good anemone pic soon, but its sorta disclike, like a mushroom with little bumps here and there ,its soft too.

the coral thingy's look like it has polyp branches but they still look a bit slug like.


----------



## cruzeoc (Aug 30, 2004)

well get a better pic that will help more and what size are they ?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

old post. already got solved at nano-reef.com
The things were nudibranches, i eliminated them. the anemone was not a anemone but a coral, theye were Hairy mushrooms.


----------

